# Negative result day before period due



## Chellybobs

Hi Ladies.

I'm not sure if i'm posting this question in the correct area, but was wondering if some of you could help me.

I took a First Response Pregnancy Test today, the day before my period is due and it came back with a negative :cry: 

Is there still any chance that I might be pregnant. I've been told by a few friends that the best time to test is about a week AFTER a missed period, as even when your period is due there might not be enough hormone there to detect?

Do any of your lovely ladies know if this is true or have experienced something similar?

Thanks so much,

Chellebobs xxx


----------



## leahsbabybump

just before i found out i was pregs i had a negative result well the period before and then the day after my period came so thought nothing more of it my next period neva came i got positive result with a clear blue wich also said i was 3 weeks+ pregs :-/ if my due date given at dating scan is correct then i would have been pregs when i got my negative result so if your period has shown up in the next week i would give it another go
Good luck


----------



## xcharx

I took a test the day my period was due & it said negative..it took another week before it said positive.. fxd for u, give it a few days then test again :hugs: x


----------



## loveinbinary

I tested negative the day my period was due. I figured that meant I was out and decided not to test again as the previous month I was 2 weeks late for no reason with all negative tests. Well, 4 days late I caved and decided to test one last time just to confirm it was negative so I could put it out of my mind for good. To my complete surprise it was positive!


----------



## Cangaroo

I was still testing negative 2 weeks after my period was due! I had some spotting, so thought I was out, but only had a light bleed. A week or so after that, I had a bit more spotting and felt a bit odd, so tested again and got a positive result, finally! I was only measuring 10 weeks at the first scan which was done at 12 weeks, so I must have ovulated really late that cycle. So there's still a chance! Keep testing until you have a normal period.


----------



## Rees

I had neg tests the day before, day of period due and then 2 days after, didn't test on the 3rd day, and got my BFP on the 4th day after my period. Last time round I somehow managed to hold off for a week to test :lol: and that was positive almost straight away!


----------



## robinator

Give it another few days and retest.


----------



## Cattia

I didn't have periods as I was still BF but I tested over two weeks after having unprotected sex and got a negative, so assumed I wasn't pregnant (we weren't trying!) I then tested again two weeks later as I was having so many weird symptoms,and got a BFP so yes, it is possible.


----------



## AngelBunny

you may have ovulated a few days later than you thought. i had a freakishly early BFP at 7dpo, then i had negatives on 8,9,10&11dpo xx


----------



## sherylb

I had a :bfn: day before AF was due and :bfp: day after it was due.


----------



## KRB87

I had a BFN two days before AF was due even though I'd convinced myself I was pregnant. It took a further 4 tests before I got my BFP - a week and a half after AF was due.


----------



## LockandKey

I had a negative result 2 days after when my period should have started. A few days go by and I finally get a positive test on my birthday. HAPPY 22ND TO ME!


----------



## pebbles12

Hi ladies,

I am so glad to see this has happened to a lot of you. I also tested today (1 day before my period) and it was negative, I couldn't help myself and didn't wait. We had an early miscarriage 3 months ago and back then I tested 1 week after my period was due and was positive.... I guess I should have waited a little longer :dohh:


----------



## Stelly

I had a range... in previous pregnancy I got a positive 3 weeks after period due, but I also miscarried a week after that positive test. 

This pregnancy I got a definite positive at 9dpo.


----------



## ElizabethA.

My period tracker said AF due today but BFN, other app said due tomorrow so won't test for a while and see what happens. Been trying since MC in April.


----------



## ChanelleMarie

I had unprotected sex the second day leading up to ovulation which was on February 6th and the day before my highest ovulation day which was on February 9th. My body hasnt been feeling the same , ive been odd cramps n my uterus area weird pains in my back and my sides. My breast has been sore i get really tired towards the middle of the day and i go to sleep really early My period is due tomorrow bt i had a little blood in my under pants yesterday. I took 2 test 4 days apart abd i took one the morning nd they were all negative. I know my body and all these changes are new to me. I junped from a size 9 to an 11 in a matter of a week. Im sooo confused xan anyone give me a little advice please ?


----------



## flowergirl7

I took a test the day before period was due and it was negative. I didn't get a positive until the day after it was due. It was a faint positive.


----------



## Loui1001

Give it a few days and try again. With both my LO's I had negative results before my period was due then got my positives x


----------



## Oddori

With my 1st pregnancy I got negative test results up until 2 weeks after I was due my period. As everyone else has said - just give it a little more time. Will keep everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Dessie

Where you preg


----------



## Bevziibubble

This is a very old thread and wasn't updated in the end hun.


----------



## MsLuster1

Hi hoping I can get some help new and I know it's an old post cycle 23/25 normal last period 12/13 last 5 days 7dpo 01/01 had heavy bleeding for only 2days day 1/1 darkred blood almost look brown but red water and very light only need pantie liner normally my period be bright red then darker the next day with bad cramps front to back and a few clots 01/02 wake up Period very heavy same color just more darker used tampon only change 3x morning noon and that night heavy but not like normal 2nd day 01/03 with only spotted basically it was leaving need only pantie liner with red and brown blood streek 4th day light brown when wipe needed nothing period suppose to started on the 6th or 7th it ever showed which is 12dpo since before then round 6/7/8dpo i have felt nauseated a few times have had a few headaches keep lower backache I have been light head I have since 11dpo urinated more than usual I have just mini cramps no soar breast I felt sickly like flu but no change in breast or appetite I sleep all day up all night took dollar Brad day day of miss period 7dpo negative 8dpo Early detect Fr negative and two days after took cb 9dpo haven't tested since 10dpo still no Period still having mini cramps mostly on left and more back pain that I have ever experienced so I'm hoping someone can maybe give some insight be tcc for 1yr now since ectopic in 01/2017 only have one child 32yr never came one a week early maybe a day early or a day late but never a week early but dpes this sound like a early perPer


----------



## MsLuster1

Bevziibubble said:


> This is a very old thread and wasn't updated in the end hun.

Can u give me some insight on what u think


----------

